# D-Link DIR-615 strange problem



## Ruzzy (Oct 14, 2005)

Hey, I wasn't sure where to put this so... Sorry if its in the wrong place.

Anyway, recently I got a D-Link DIR-615 Router. Wireless and all that jazz. I plugged it in and it started working just fine, was great sitting on my bed with no wires to worry about with the laptop. 

Either way it suddenly lost connection, so I turned off the router and plugged it back in but instead of being greeted by a load of blinking green lights I was greeted (and still am) by a blue light coming from a button on the side.

The button's image has two arrows pointing around each other as if its a refresh button however pushing it seems to do nothing.

I've tried unplugging the device for twenty seconds, I even left it over night.
I can't seem to find any support for this problem on D-Links website so I thought maybe someone on here might know?

Thank you for your time

Ruzzy


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

You may try to Power Cycle all your devices in this order:
1.	Save all your current work, close all open applications, then shut down your computer. Wait for a minute. 
2.	First, turn your Router off and wait for a couple of minutes. 
3.	Turn off your modem. 
4.	Disconnect all the ethernet cables that are connected to the router and modem and the PC. 
5.	Reconnect them and ensure that there are no loose connections in between them. 
6.	Now, switch on your PC and let it boot. 
7.	Switch on the modem first and after it gets initialized, switch on the router. 

Pls. post update.


----------



## Ruzzy (Oct 14, 2005)

Hey, thanks for the reply.

I did what you said but unfortunately that has not resolved the problem.

As far as I'm aware theres nothing wrong with the actual networking side of it, it will get a network address whilst everythings hooked up but its Limited or No Connectivity. 

Its on the actual D-Link unit the light is under a button


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The blue button is the WPS button, it's active for a short time to automatically configure your network if you have compatible adapters and drivers.


The following procedure should get you a connection with any broadband modem that is configured to use DHCP for the router connection, such as cable modems, and many DSL modems. If you require PPPoE configuration for the DSL modem, that will have to be configured to match the ISP requirements.

Note that the wireless encryption and channel selection will have to be done after the basic wired connection is established, the first step is to get wired connections working.



Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on. 
Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

*NOTE:* For the items below in *red* surrounded with *< >*, see comments below for the actual information content, they are value substitutions from the previous command output! 

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<dns_servers>* - The IP address of the first (or only) address for *DNS Servers*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Ruzzy (Oct 14, 2005)

Right, I did the steps you asked for and when I turned the wireless router back on it still had the blue light on and none of the face lights were lighting up but heres the information you asked for

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Ruzzy>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : melissa
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : ADMtek AN983 10/100 PCI Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-E8-12-B3-6A
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.11.212
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

C:\Documents and Settings\Ruzzy>

I think there is no Default Gateway as it couldn't establish an internet connection


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If you don't get an IP address, and you've checked the cable and the computer, maybe the router has really died.


----------



## Ruzzy (Oct 14, 2005)

I was wondering if it had properly died. In a way no biggy since I got it free with the internet kit but still an inconviniance. Thanks for your time


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, I'm sure the ISP should replace it if it's dead. A factory reset should allow you to connect to one of the LAN ports and call up the router's web based setup, if it doesn't, it's dead.


----------



## Ruzzy (Oct 14, 2005)

Yeah I tried that by plugging the router into a LAN port and i still couldn't pull up the web based setup or get into the router settings via a browser so i guess its R.I.P Router?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

That would be my analysis. I'm assuming the cable and NIC work for other connections, all that's left is the router.


----------



## Ruzzy (Oct 14, 2005)

Righteo then! Consider this thread closed now then eh
cheers again


----------

